
The Man Who Tastes Sounds - Errorcod3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-man-who-tastes-sounds?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
jawns
I have grapheme-colour synesthesia (a strong, consistent association of
letters with colors). Back in college, I wrote an article for my campus
newspaper describing synethesia, and I included the full mapping of letter-
color associations in a sidebar.

I rediscovered that clip about ten years later and, without looking at the
sidebar, jotted down all of my letter-color associations. They were remarkably
consistent!

I tend to also associate letters and numbers with a particular gender, even
though the concept of a grammatical gender doesn't exist in English. There
isn't anything about the shape of the letters or any similar pattern that
explains why I associate "H" with female but "I" with male. I'm not sure that
counts as synesthesia, though.

~~~
joshuapants
Pardon the squigglevision but I think there could be something about the H and
I relation you're not seeing
[http://imgur.com/K4aeVVd](http://imgur.com/K4aeVVd)

